# A no idea...



## onodle (Apr 1, 2014)

Been told this is a triumph but I'm leaning more towards Hercules, just going off photos I seen online. Not restored a bike before so jumped into the deep end, found the forum when looking for advice / ideas so thought id join and post!

This is my "little" project, it's for the wife as a surprise photos can be seen here:

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/x4ju5ygzzme2gk9/SfRAoNmbU8

The plan is to recover the seat, spray the frame in a pastel mint colour, do everything else in white (chain guard etc) and then chrome the rest.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2014)

not opening for me.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the result


----------



## onodle (Apr 1, 2014)

bricycle said:


> not opening for me.....




Hmm if others get the same issue ill sort it out but here is the main body of the bike, the rest are close ups of issues and the rest of the bike


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks pre-war....


----------



## onodle (Apr 1, 2014)

I figure its around 1920-25 but again that's a guess. I'm based in the UK bikes aint my thing but it's something different

I tried to google some different makes based on information and "it looks like" suggestions but nothing matches 100% the only hope I got is there is some kind of embossing on the chain guard once cleaned up I hope there is a name or brand stamped (if I'm that lucky)


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2014)

rear hub might have a date code


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Apr 1, 2014)

that's going to be really nice. Nice quadrant shifter.

Blast, prime,fill.


----------



## onodle (Apr 1, 2014)

alw said:


> rear hub might have a date code




Nice call, just checked nothing there though sadly


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2014)

That looks like the second generation 3 speed, not the earlier "S" Tri-Coaster.


----------



## onodle (Apr 1, 2014)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> that's going to be really nice. Nice quadrant shifter.
> 
> Blast, prime,fill.




Yeah thats my sort of thinking, strip blast, move on 

Shifter cable is snapped and have no idea how the internals of that work so that should be "interesting" as I tear down and get stuck ill post up a few more photos with questions no doubt - ill insert into posts if dropbox is a pain


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Apr 1, 2014)

Also on British bikes companies like Phillips put their name in many places on the bike, like on the tube in the center of the pedal.

 For the date lots of times the S N is stamped on the top of the seat tube, left hand side, might be a letter in the SN that will tell you the date when you check it against the date chart. The date stamped on the rear hub may not be the date the bike was made

There are a bunch of sites for English iron


----------



## onodle (Apr 1, 2014)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> Also on British bikes companies like Phillips put their name in many places on the bike, like on the tube in the center of the pedal.
> 
> For the date lots of times the S N is stamped on the top of the seat tube, left hand side, might be a letter in the SN that will tell you the date when you check it against the date chart. The date stamped on the rear hub may not be the date the bike was made
> 
> There are a bunch of sites for English iron




Thanks ill check it out, peddles have been replaced at some point but ill check all over once i start to take it apart, thanks for the info!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Apr 1, 2014)

About the 3  speed, put some oil down the hole the broken shifter thingie sticks out of. you may get lucky and it will pull in and out, and your gears might be fine.


----------



## onodle (Apr 2, 2014)

Made a start tearing it down, as far as I managed to get during my lunch break. I think the last few bolts will need to be cut, can't get any moment on them and if i do they just spin. Fenders are in worse shape than I thought so these will need some body work doing or try and replace with something else..

No serial found anywhere yet, cleaned some patches back where I thought I found a date stamp but turned out to be nothing. Thanks for the tip on the gears I think they have been saved time will tell once I get to looking at the wheels a little closer. 






or for more:

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/32jyy0lpjaozfqf/WReQXUmYC5


----------

